# driveline on 413 rotary cutter



## endeavourfarm (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi folks...my apologies if this is not in the right thread, but this is my first time on the forum and asking a question. I own a JD 755 tractor with a JD 413 rotary cutter. Every year, prior to operating the cutter, I lube and grease the fittings per the manual. I also grease the drive line (male end). For some reason, I had difficulties removing the driveline today. Then, after I removed it and greased it, the driveline would not compress completely. I am now unable to hook the driveline to the tractor. Nothing else has changed between now and last year and I have no clue what to do. Should I try to remove the shields that surround the driveline? Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I wonder if the female end of the PTO shaft has hardened grease in it and will not let the male end enter far enough for you to be able to connect. I would seperate the PTO shaft and run someting down it to try to clean out the old grease in the shaft.


Oh, and most importantly Wecome!!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I'll add my welcome as well! 

I agree with MFreund. I had a pto coupler that was very difficult to get on and off for my pto tiller so I cleaned it out good with come spray brake cleaner and inspected the grooves and lands of the coupler. Turns out they were a little dinged in the manufacturing process but sometine a coupler can be damaged during use if you hit something really hard while cutting. I cleaned up the lands and grooves with some croakus cloth and 400 grit abrasive cloth. 

Be sure to inspect the pto shaft for the same.


----------



## endeavourfarm (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you both for your input and I appreciate the welcome!!!

Would WD40 work the same as spray brake cleaner? Also, do either of you know of a way to remove the shield of the drive line without damaging it so that I can inspect it further?

Thank you


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

You should be able to pull it out straight forward. The plastic covering is so when the shaft is turning it does not "grab" any loose clothing or hair. I am not sure it is removable.

Brake Clean is a solvent to help remove all the old hard grease. WD 40 is a oil that may help the male end that attaches on the tractor. You would want to use the brake clean remove the hard grease in the shaft its self.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

I have used wd-40, it does a fairly good job of dissolving the old grease, but not as good as the cleaner. You'll still have to use a rag & clean the residue, and clean the wd-40 off & re-grease with new grease. 
Good luck!


----------

